# Meteor Clipper & Aurora Clipper arrive at Tilbury 29th Jan



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello All

Thames Clippers 5th and 6th new boats , The Meteor and Aurora clippers arrive by ship at Tilbury on 29th (Tuesday). They will enter service shortly after.


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

hi Ben,

So now it means we are being bounced around on every pier on the river!!!
I believe you are now running Woolwich until 0130. Great when I am on lay-by on the river and everyone is thundering by at 15 knots???? I belive MastHouse is out at the moment. We are down in Gillingham Marinan doing our anual at the moment, see you later in Feb.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Chris,

Bounced around... Must be those other sightseeing wash monsters!

Yes last boat on a saturday is around 1am to Woolwich...better stick a few more fenders out if your on lay over! hehe

Have a good one!


----------



## captainben (Dec 8, 2007)

*Meteor and Aurora*

Hi Ben,

Thanks for the update. I've been trying to track the Suomigracht (carrying those 2) since it left Australia but none of the tracking programs seem to list that ship.

Any news on when the Hurricane is going in for a little overdue TLC? or when we are going to get the Sun back?

Any chance of getting some 'behind the scenes' pics? if you're allowed to, that is...

I was the one that saw you at Canary Wharf a few weeks ago - I'd been meaning to say Hi for a while but don't want to disturb you guys when you're working.


Cheers,
Ben


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Ben,

So it was you! I was totally confused over that one. I had no idea who the you were.

The Hurricane Clipper will be going into drydock in around 2 weeks time for as you say,some overdue TLC. She has worked very very hard and deserves a good tart up. 

I will keep you posted with photos of the drydocking.

The Sun Clipper is in Pipers Wharf Drydock as we speak, a few more weeks and she will be in service also.


Which 'behind the scenes' photos are you talking about Ben? 
Heres one of the Meteor on the ship a few days ago : http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7618/suomigracht180108brq3.jpg


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Arrival of the two vessels has been delayed slightly to Sunday 3rd Feb


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Ben,
At least we get a couple of days break!!!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Both vessels have now arrived , Locked into Tilbury 0400 this morning, will be unloaded & both towed by the Tug Horton up to Trinity Buoy Whf, should arrive around midday, due to enter service around the 9th Feb 08


----------



## captainben (Dec 8, 2007)

*Cool*

Hi Ben, thanks for all the updates!

When I say 'behind the scenes', I mean pics like the one you posted of the Suomigracht, and the others you got when the first 4 were offloaded. Did you go to Tilbury again this time?

How about some pics of the work they are doing to the boats in drydock? Just a thought. Of course I don't mean any info/pics that are a 'commercial secret'...

I'm from Perth, where they make a lot of fast ferries for the international market too. Maybe that's where the interest comes from...

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Ben

I will take a few photographs of the Aurora and Meteor for you once they are in service. 

Sadly i did not go to Tilbury this time as i was working and did not get a chance. They were offloaded from the ship,straight into the dock and brought up a few hours later.

The Star clipper goes into drydock tomorrow. I will keep you posted on any photographs i can get hold of,but it is unlikely that i will visit the drydock due to being on other boats.

I myself would like photographs of the Hurricane being refitted and also the small clippers, so im sure at some point , i will get down to the drydock for a few photos...if not, i will ask around.

I will keep you up to date.


----------

